# Help! jk a question



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

DOes red belly dig the gravel to look for food sometimes? When they r ready to breed, do both male and females dig gravel in a different place? just asking! I'll appreciate your answers.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

I've never seen red bellies dig holes to look for food, unless if you are feeding them earthworms that can survive in your tank for more than a day or so....

I've only seen the male dig holes when they are ready to breed. Never seen my females done it before. I'm pretty sure other people may have both mates dig holes. The females usually hang around while the male does the work...unless if you have two females then they may fight for breeding purposes/territories or vice-versa.

If you have more than a pair inside your tank, then they may start digging holes everyone to try and find a suitable spot, but usually they'll find a spot and CLAIM IT! I hope this helps a bit....


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

thanks. That helps alot man!


----------

